# Ohia, Diamonds and Blackwood!



## MartinPens (Mar 28, 2011)

Got a piece of Ohia (had never heard of it) as an extra along with a deburring tool I ordered from Hunter-27 (Landon). It was the only piece I could find big enough for what I wanted to do and worked out great! Beautiful wood. Read about it here.
(the blank the pen is sitting on is not Ohia :biggrin: )

The diamond/silver band is a ring I got from Kohl's (on sale $7) O.K. they're not diamonds! : ) but they're sparkly!

It is a closed end pen with a blackwood finial cap.

I haven't designed the cap yet. I have no idea what is going to work for the cap. Hoping I will work it out in my sleep! :yawn: The kit is a sterling silver Churchill.

Enjoy!

Martin


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Mar 28, 2011)

Is that a toe ring or you just made so it will seat down perfectly. Very nice.


----------



## Curly (Mar 28, 2011)

Clever.

Pete


----------



## maxman400 (Mar 28, 2011)

Great looking Pen, I have a ring that I have been wanting to do something with and you have just inspired me with an idea THANKS.


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 28, 2011)

Neat idea...looks like a fancy version of the Panache from CSUSA.


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 28, 2011)

Andrew Arndts said:
			
		

> Is that a toe ring or you just made so it will seat down perfectly. Very nice.



It's just a regular ring, but that's an even better idea - a toe ring!  I was wishing the ring was smaller. Hoping to get the design to work - similar to the Pinache but classier. A toe ring would allow for different applications.

I turned the blank at a gradual increase ending in a diameter larger than the ring. With the calipers, I knew where the ring would go flush with the blank and I gradually cut a notch until the ring slid on snuggly.  I then moved the notch closer to the nib slightly until the diameter matched the pen diameter (actually a little wider since I had sanding yet to do).  I then turned an inset hole on the end to receive the cap finial.

I took the closed-end mandrel off the lathe with the pen on it and mounted the blackwood piece. I turned the blackwood piece down until it fit in the inset hole, trying the fit after very small cuts. Once it fit, I worked on the shape until I liked it. I parted the piece and glued the ring and the cap finial in place and then remounted the closed-end mandrel and finished the end of the finial.  Now if I can just remember all of this. : )

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## ToddMR (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks really cool.  That is a pretty neat idea on something different to include in your pen design.


----------



## turbowagon (Mar 28, 2011)

Toe rings are usually open-ended though, right?

Cool idea and design!

- Joe


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 28, 2011)

turbowagon said:
			
		

> Toe rings are usually open-ended though, right?
> 
> Cool idea and design!
> 
> - Joe



Aaaahhhh, that's true.  So where it is open is where the clip comes down? : )  Thanks

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 28, 2011)

I got a stick of that wood not too long ago and didn't know anything about it till now, so thanks for the info!

The pen is awesome! Maybe instead of a cap make it a desk pen with a base using blackwood and another ring???


----------



## dgscott (Mar 28, 2011)

Ooooo- a sparklie! I love sparklies! You may need another ring for the cap. Nice work!
Doug


----------



## Whaler (Mar 28, 2011)

Great idea and a beautiful pen.


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 28, 2011)

Martin, nice pen and concept.  Looking forward to seeing the completed project.


----------



## wiset1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Such an amazing concept, I can't wait to see what you do with the cap!


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 28, 2011)

Some good ideas. A desk pen...  hmmmmm that has potential.  And I'd better get back to Kohl's in case I need another ring. Decisions, decisions. Thanks for the feedback everyone. I am encouraged to move forward.  

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Katsin (Mar 28, 2011)

Very creative and unique pen. Looks great!


----------



## simomatra (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice Martin interested to see what you come up with for the cap


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Mar 29, 2011)

now that has inspired me............... may have to come up with something for my mother 86th birthday in a few months. She would love it.


----------



## wizard (Mar 29, 2011)

Martin, That is so creative..I love it! Looks very regal ! Very curious to see what emerges from that sleep time and decision making for the cap. Regards, Doc


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm still blank on this one. I think my first step will be to match the cap to the body. Keep it simple. Headed to Kohl's today, hoping they have another ring just like that one. Maybe a different color stone? I don't know. I thought of a desk pen but haven't really seen too many elegant styles of that. That one might take some trial and error. Thanks for the comments and I hope to have something posted within the week. Kids are back in school and I'm getting unburied from my domestic engineering duties (cleaning the house since I work at home!).

Thanks again,

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 29, 2011)

idea noted for later theft.... eeerrr I mean assimilation.:tongue:

Nice.


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 29, 2011)

Russianwolf said:
			
		

> idea noted for later theft.... eeerrr I mean assimilation.:tongue:
> 
> Nice.



LOL
Time to turn on the alarm system. And by the way, my dogs' lodgings are in the garage next to the workshop. : ) I won't mention that they are poodle/ golden retriever mixes and will likely only lick you to death - oh wait, I just did mention it.

Knock yourself out! It's $7 bling.  : )

Look forward to seeing your assimilated version. 

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 29, 2011)

MartinPens said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, I'll bring the huskies and the mutt we are trying to find a home for. No sense being a "rude" intruder, gotta bring playmates.


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 29, 2011)

My dogs would love that and we could do some turning! Just ring the doorbell.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Penultimate (Mar 29, 2011)

Very creative and a beautiful pen, just enough bling.


----------



## Andrewsignore (Mar 30, 2011)

i like the dimaonds


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 30, 2011)

I think if fake leather is called leatherette then these diamonds would be called diamondettes! : )

Thanks

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 31, 2011)

Beatiful work Martin


----------

